
San Francisco Progressives Declare War on Affordable Housing - davidiach
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-08-02/san-francisco-progressives-declare-war-on-affordable-housing?cmpid%3D=socialflow-twitter-view&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=view&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12213593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12213593)

